# اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات

***************************************************
البدله تدل على شخصيتك وعلى جمال اناقتك ..

يلا نشوف ...............................​


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*


----------



## ميرنا (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*





ينهار اسود اناداخله اعاكس فيه بس ​


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*

هههههههههههههههههه .. حلو جدا يا ميرنا .. وبعدين انتى سودتيها ليه بس .. قولى ينهار ابيض ..

نورتى يا جميل
وميرسى للمرور


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*

بصراحه يا سيزار

كلهم اروع من بعض

زوقك جميل بجد

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*

حقا تشكيلة من البدل الرائعة
سيزار
وشكرا على البدل الشيك
يا رجل يا شيك
مودتى​


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*



candy shop قال:


> بصراحه يا سيزار
> 
> كلهم اروع من بعض
> 
> ...



*****************

شرفتى الموضوع ونورتيه بامانه متشكر جدا  

:big32::big32::big32::big32::big32::big32::big32:


----------



## سيزار (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا تشكيلة من البدل الرائعة
> سيزار
> وشكرا على البدل الشيك
> يا رجل يا شيك
> مودتى​



***************

نورت اخى الفاضل .. ودا بس من زوقك .. الف شكر لك وعلى قلمك المدهب ذو العبارات القيمه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه .. حلو جدا يا ميرنا .. وبعدين انتى سودتيها ليه بس .. قولى ينهار ابيض ..





سيزار قال:


> نورتى يا جميل
> وميرسى للمرور


 
علشان هو لابس بدلة سودة لو لابس بدلة بيضة اقولك ينهار ابيض كدا يعنى ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*



سيزار قال:


>




انا عجبونى دول قوى يا سيزار
ياله كده عقبال يوم ال اشتريهم لك كده فى فرحك
ان شاء الله
انا اول المدعوين
و لا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اناقه جميله منك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*

تسلم ايدك يا جميل .. اختيار فى منتهى الرقه والجمال .. بس عايز اقولك يا ست الكل نيفين .. الاحلى طبعا الى جوه البدله هو دا عين الكلام ههههههههههههههههههه .. ميرسى ياست الكل ومع احترامى وتقديرى


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*







9/10





8/10
الكرفتة مش عجبانى :t9:





 Perfect 10/10





7/10





9/10





8/10
التصميم ممتاز:t9:
بس لون البدلة ونوع القميص مش عاجبنى خالص :closedeye





8/10


----------



## سيزار (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اناقتك فى بدلتك .. تعالى واختارلك بدله شيك جدا .. تزغلل بيها عين البنات*

مشكور اكستريم زوقك رائع


----------



## سيزار (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكررررررررررررللمرور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبه بدل تحفه والى لابسيناها شكلهم حلو اوووووووووى هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حبه بدل تحفه والى لابسيناها شكلهم حلو اوووووووووى هههههههههههههه*​



++++++++++++++++


ايه يا كوكى فى ايه يا ماما اتحشمى يابنت ههههههههههههههههههههه بتعكسى الواد اخص هههههه

بس اقولك كلمه فى ودانك عندك حق قمامير قوى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يا سيزااااااار حلوين العارضين دول  قصدي...قصدي... البدلات اللي حلوين 
هههههههههههه
مرسي ليييييييييييك لا بجد حلوووووييييين*


----------



## سيزار (24 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *الله يا سيزااااااار حلوين العارضين دول  قصدي...قصدي... البدلات اللي حلوين
> هههههههههههه
> مرسي ليييييييييييك لا بجد حلوووووييييين*



***********************

يا بنت اختشى هتشمتى فينا الرجاله ولا ايه يادى الكسوف ههههههههههههههه


منوره ومتشكر قوى على الرد الجميل دا ..


----------



## متيكو (25 ديسمبر 2008)

حلويييييين يسلمو شكرا من اتزوج بعد 7سنين او10  حاخذ رأيك بالبدله شتقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

